# Want to make my little girl a service dog



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I recently got an adorable black german shepherd puppy, who is 3 months old now, and I was thinking about making her a service dog of some kind. I was hoping to have her able to visit hospitals and senior centers to bring some joy to those who need it. I have many questions like how to get started, how old would she have to be, what training she would need, certifications, that sort of thing. Can anyone give me some ideas as to what I would need to get her started?

P.S. We live in Iowa if that makes a difference.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

Location don't make a difference, for now just start having fun with basic obedience and when she is close to one go for her CGC title then if you think she can or ready you can also go for TD title as well (therapy dog) once she has those then she can be a service dog for those places you want to take her which is great that you want to do that


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I think you mean Therapy Dog instead of Service Dog.







What a wonderful idea with your sweet girl!! At 3 months old, it is a bit too soon to know how stable, calm, bombproof her temperament will be just yet. But maybe start now by socializing her extensively with people of all types, other dogs, and taking her absolutely e-v-e-r-y-w-h-e-r-e that dogs are allowed, oftentimes even Home Depot and Lowes allows well-behaved dogs to visit.

Lots of folks here will chime in on how they got started. For now, aside from socialization extensively done, and also doggy classes, how about peeking at the websites for TDI (Therapy Dogs International) and The Delta Society? If you Google them, their sites will come up.









Please don't think that those are the only affiliations or support out there.. might be a local group in your area that screens dogs and handlers, and tests you both, then you perhaps qualify to their own standards to begin visiting.

There's lots to this. I have a warm, loving, affectionate dog who LOVES EVERYONE and is bombproof with solid nerves-- but, he is too reactive to excitable people to do therapy work. There's lots to consider! I am sure the sites of those two groups TDI and Delta Society can help you out.









Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

A lot of residents of nursing care facilities love dogs and puppies and would appreciate someone bringing in an adorable puppy for them to pet. Most nursing homes allow this, and the staff usually enjoys the visits too.

Make sure puppy is very clean, healthy, vaccinated and dewormed and NO FLEAS.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I first went to OB class and chose a Military trainer, Max was also in a K9 drill team, we visited senior citizen homes and put on demonstrations of OB and such, he was 2 at the time, then I saw on the news one night a local organization that did testing for T.D. inc (in Wyoming), so I went there at first the testers were somewhat frightened and nervous about this overly large GSD wanting to be a therapy dog, make a long story short, he aced the test`s, you have to make 3 visits for testing, and they just could not believe how well he did, (score one for our beloved GSD`s), three of us signed up at the local Hospital for Volunteers with the dogs, and we visit every Monday during the summer and Mondays and Wednesdays during the winter and the three of us assist the testers when theres a lot of people wanting to be tested, 2 of us also signed up for the (no one dies alone) at the Hospital thats were you go and sit with a patient when the family cant be there, the whole experience with Therapy dogs has been the most rewarding experience of my life, hes a pic of the 3 of the pups with some of the staff, from left to right, Alex, Willow and Max


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sydney's great with people and animals and doesnt have an ounce of aggression towards anything. She has a very good disposition so I figured this would be a great job for her. 

What kind of training would she require to become a therapy dog? I'm planning on getting her started in puppy obedience classes so she gets a good foundation going. I've worked with her at home and she can sit, lay down, stay, shake, and we're working on leave it. I thought this was pretty good considering her young age. However if I'm not holding treats her consistency drops off a bit....

Is there any kind of special training a therapy dog needs besides just a calm and loving personality?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

no special training, most of the people we encounter with there pups for testing have had no formal training and all the dogs passed, T.D. inc, does have some does and donts to follow, heres there website http://therapydogs.com/ they can help you find a tester in your area


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

If you just want to just pass a test, no training is required. If your dog has basic obdience and can pass the equivelant of the 'CGC with a wheelchair' you'll probably make it. 

If you want more education, go to a place that certifies teams, rather than training to take a test.
There is a lot more to knowing how to do therapy visits than having a friendly dog. HIPPA, disease control, gear, animal stress, etc.

Fortunately, more and more places want teams that are actually trained and the rules are getting more stringent. 

Do not go on your own - you will be liable ($$) for any incident, even if it is because you don't know better.

The minimum age is 1 year before a dog can be tested. This is the earliest most dogs are mature (many take 2 ot 3 years) and can take the stress (and yes there are stresses in being an adored dog) so the age limit is necessary.

Go to all the classes you can, expose your dog to all types of social situations, noises, smells, etc.

Spend the next several months reading the sites provided, or the one after my signature.

If you decide to learn to be a therapy team, you will not be sorry. It is a rewarding way to voulunteer and a wonderful way to give back to the community.


----------

